# B/W Vette



## Higgs Boson (Dec 8, 2010)

This is my buddy's, not the red one in my sig.  Thoughts?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Dec 8, 2010)

Not a bad idea. I think I'd probably raise the contrast a bit, myself


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 8, 2010)

You need to increase the clarity slider i think.


----------



## Higgs Boson (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll play with contrast....

Clarity should be pretty high on the car, I blurred the background intentionally to make the car pop more.  Not working?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 8, 2010)

i wonder this one would work better in colour giving a stark distinction between the car and surrounding

This is also good

Regards


----------



## ghache (Dec 8, 2010)

its a vette. pictures of a vette cant be bad.


----------



## vinithbraj (Dec 12, 2010)

Perhaps a circular polarizer can help to cut out some reflections and improve contrast.


----------



## daarksun (Dec 22, 2010)

I really like the shot. While a bit flash and washed I just played with the shadows, midtones and highlights to bring out the image quality. Even a quick clone on the rear end for some blemish removal. It's a great composition.


----------



## oldmacman (Dec 30, 2010)

Higgs Boson said:


> I'll play with contrast....
> 
> Clarity should be pretty high on the car, I blurred the background intentionally to make the car pop more.  Not working?



If you construct your OOF area, I would suggest not blurring negative space where the object is in focus. To me the black levels look off. Raising black gives better overall saturation and a better range of tones, imo. To me it also gives more gloss to the shine of the car.

Original





With black level increased


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 30, 2010)

a great shot, and the edit made it even nicer.  My only gripe is how the car is all in focus, but the ground itself is not.  The back tire seems to be floating or something, and just strikes me as kinda weird. Just my own opinion though.


----------



## edwardconde (Jan 2, 2011)

digging the black and white ...


----------

